# How should I feel about my CFAT results?



## Spartansurrender (24 Jun 2009)

Before people tell me to read the website, I assure you I've gone through Forces.ca a million times and I can't really find what I'm looking for. I've been trolling around this forum looking for answers, and while I have found some great info (from this great community) I haven't really encountered what I'm looking for yet. Having said that, the story is this:

I wrote my CFAT today and they said I did "extremely well" and I am eligable for 53 trades and they scheduled me for my medical. I know how sales work and I feel like they'd say my score was great even if I did moderately well. I'm curious as to what "extremely well" means in terms of my actual grade and also, how many trades are there? 53 out of 200 isn't that great, ya know? And what kind of bearing does this have on my ability to be a Log officer? What I really want is to be in logistics and put my soon-to-be completed degree to work. 

Can someone with some insight into this CFAT business please enlighten me on what happened here today and what this means for my future in the force? I do my medical in a few weeks, I suppose I can ask then, but I was hoping to know ... well... now.

Thanks


----------



## chrisf (24 Jun 2009)

Did you qualify for the trade you wanted? If so, please remove the chip from your shoulder, say thank you, and move forward to being the best soldier you want be.


----------



## bomber12 (24 Jun 2009)

If they said you did good on the CFAT and you qualified for your trade, then why don't you just leave it at that?


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Jun 2009)

If you want to compare, when I first did the CFAT (not the same test as now), I qualified for every trade with the exception of combat arms (women weren't allowed then) and firefighter (due to height requirements).  So I would say if you qualified for 53/200 trades, you did moderately well.  Don't forget the test is in three parts so you may have done very well in one or two sections, just not overall.  If you qualified for the trade you want, does it really matter in the end?


----------



## benny88 (24 Jun 2009)

Spartansurrender said:
			
		

> 53 out of 200 isn't that great, ya know?



How many Officer trades do you think there are? I doubt it's 200.


----------



## dustinm (24 Jun 2009)

benny88 said:
			
		

> How many Officer trades do you think there are? I doubt it's 200.



Benny,

The CFAT is the same for both Enlisted and Officer trades, so (I'm guessing?) they have no idea what MOC a person has picked when they write it. As the CF ad(s) states, there _are_ "over one hundred full and part-time opportunities."


----------



## benny88 (24 Jun 2009)

Neo Cortex said:
			
		

> Benny,
> 
> The CFAT is the same for both Enlisted and Officer trades, so (I'm guessing?) they have no idea what MOC a person has picked when they write it. As the CF ad(s) states, there _are_ "over one hundred full and part-time opportunities."



When I was in a CFRC we may not have known exact trades, but we did know if they were going Officer/NCM (Disclaimer- Sometimes minds are changed, but usually an applicant knows one way or another). Yes the CFAT is the same, but if he is going Officer for sure, there would be no reason to tell him how many NCM trades he qualified for.


----------



## Otis (24 Jun 2009)

Spartansurrender said:
			
		

> Before people tell me to read the website, I assure you I've gone through Forces.ca a million times and I can't really find what I'm looking for. I've been trolling around this forum looking for answers, and while I have found some great info (from this great community) I haven't really encountered what I'm looking for yet. Having said that, the story is this:
> 
> I wrote my CFAT today and they said I did "extremely well" and I am eligible for 53 trades and they scheduled me for my medical. I know how sales work and I feel like they'd say my score was great even if I did moderately well. I'm curious as to what "extremely well" means in terms of my actual grade and also, how many trades are there? 53 out of 200 isn't that great, ya know? And what kind of bearing does this have on my ability to be a Log officer? What I really want is to be in logistics and put my soon-to-be completed degree to work.
> 
> ...



Typical LogO ... overthinking things ...  *just kidding, I'm a bin rat!*  

FIRST of all ... the Canadian Forces is NOT in the business of 'sales' ... though we do marketing for Recruiting purposes,once you're in the door and applying, we have no reason to pad your ego. If they said you did "extremely well", they meant it (at least in comparison to the other typical test results from that center)

We do not release actual results of the CFAT, so you will not know your score. I have never counted the actual number of trades, but your score (based upon the # of trades you say they said you were qualified for) is above average.

What is going to have a MUCH greater bearing on your ability to join as a LogO is the fact that we're not hiring any more Regular Force Logistics officers this year (you didn't state whether you were Reg or Res, and I forgot to look at your profile) ... if you qualified for Log, you qualified for Log ... that won't change, you'll just have to wait for an opening.


----------



## derael (25 Jun 2009)

Yupp, they told you that you did extremely well to make you feel better about yourself. The military is all about feelings and share circles.  :


----------



## Doom (25 Jun 2009)

derael said:
			
		

> Yupp, they told you that you did extremely well to make you feel better about yourself. The military is all about feelings and share circles.  :



Wow that actually made me laugh  ;D  I didn't ask how I did on my CFAT, that was two years ago.


----------



## josh54243 (25 Jun 2009)

derael said:
			
		

> Yupp, they told you that you did extremely well to make you feel better about yourself. The military is all about feelings and share circles.  :



_Uh Oh...someone is trying to de-rail our self-esteem engine!_

I bet thats why they send rejection letters in the mail instead of calling :nod:


----------



## Lambo1982 (29 Dec 2009)

Well, I just checked my sheet... I qualified for 58 different jobs...?

I dont think it matters much though, just as long as you are eligible for the job you wanted/choose to accept.


----------



## CallOfDuty (29 Dec 2009)

...I could see if you really wanted to be, oh I don't know, a Bioscience officer, and you didn't score high enough on the CFAT,and you're upset.....but you want to be a LogO( no disrespect..).  I'm sure you did just fine.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Dec 2009)

Neo Cortex said:
			
		

> Benny,
> 
> The CFAT is the same for both Enlisted and Officer trades, so (I'm guessing?) they have no idea what MOC a person has picked when they write it. As the CF ad(s) states, there _are_ "over one hundred full and part-time opportunities."



Enlisted is an American term is it not?  I'd think if you were going to correct someone, you'd atleast make the effort to cross your Is and dot your Ts yourself.  In Canada, we call it non-commissioned.


----------



## FastEddy (29 Dec 2009)

I was going to comment, but thought better of it, I'll just watch where this goes.

Cheers.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (29 Dec 2009)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Enlisted is an American term is it not?  I'd think if you were going to correct someone, you'd atleast make the effort to cross your Is and dot your Ts yourself.  In Canada, we call it non-commissioned.



Nice necro-jack! He made that comment six months ago. As an aside, it is usually more effective to dot the Is and cross the Ts, but maybe you mixed them up on purpose. If you didn't at least the irony is rich 

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Journeyman (29 Dec 2009)

I too was going to point out the obvious -- that the thread is six-months old. 

And since the original poster was only here for one day, to post the one question, I can only presume that his feeling about the CFAT result was.....suicidal.   ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Dec 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww crap!  Ok I'll be the Honest Henry here and admit I did NOT notice the comment I quoted was 6 months old...I saw Lambo1982s post from today, started reading up from it and...well, my post shows the rest.   :blotto:  (I did, however, mix up the Is and Ts on purpose.  I am dumb but not THAT dumb (mostly, I should add).

In my defence, I was posting and watching Public Enemies at the same time.  Not a bad movie!

Maybe I should just claim to be half in the bag, so everyone would go "oh, well that explains it".  Truth is, nope, sober..just from Prince County, thats all.   ;D

Gotta love when your own post amplifies the point you were trying to make!   :rofl:


----------



## armyvern (29 Dec 2009)

Prince County PEI --- _that_ does explain everything!!  >

I was drunk there once ... I can't believe you're on here claiming that you're not drunk today ...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (30 Dec 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Prince County PEI --- _that_ does explain everything!!  >
> 
> I was drunk there once ... I can't believe you're on here claiming that you're not drunk today ...



 ;D


----------



## FDO (8 Jan 2010)

Just to clarify the occupations are grouped for the purpose of the CFAT, Gem Mil, Operater, Mechanical, Technical etc. It also depends on WHERE you scored. If you didn't do well on spacial or verbal but aced problem solving you could have a higer score than the guy next to you but have fewer occupations open to you. The test was desigined by the "squints" and "pointy heads". I do not know how they came to figure this out nor do I care. My orders are to test and process applicants based on the results. Also it was mentioned here that we don't know what occupation you want before you go in. Thats crap. You will have chosen your trade before you write. How else will we know if you've qualified for that trade. 

For all but one officer trade it's the same minimum cut off score. AEC has the highest. If you qualified for "Officer" then you can be a Log, Inf, MARS etc.

Right or wrong, fair or not. This is the system we use. If you don't feel it's fair or you don't like it go work for a "Mc" company. They don't have any issues and life is always a bowl of cherries with them!

By the way here we usually give you a list of trades you qualified for. If not you can ask but you will not see the score. There are 87 different trades (NCM and Officer) you can apply for
 directly from the street. Once you are in there are several more you can look at remustering into. (see the BPSO for that info)


----------



## gcclarke (8 Jan 2010)

Hmmmm... well now I'm just curious to see whether or not I qualified for AEC.


----------



## FDO (8 Jan 2010)

Give up your cushy job as a CSE? Surley you jest!!!


----------



## gcclarke (8 Jan 2010)

Woah woah woah, let's not start talking crazy talk. Just because I'm curious to see if the arbitrary standards of some test think I could handle an insanely hectic, stressful job doesn't mean that I'm silly enough to actually want that  insanely hectic, stressful job. Or at least not one on the same pay scale.


----------



## ballz (8 Jan 2010)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> Hmmmm... well now I'm just curious to see whether or not I qualified for AEC.



I'm in the same boat. I had heard of this stuff for AEC before and now that it's been confirmed by somebody in the know the I want to know if I qualified.

With the whole entitlement to any information the government has on you, "freedom of information" I think? Shouldn't you be able to simply ask to see your scores and stuff?


----------



## MasterInstructor (13 Jan 2010)

I just wanted to share how I felt about my results...

I was told that I qualified for all positions including officer positions EXECPT Aerospace Controller. After getting that score, I decided to look at my trade choices again. I changed my trade choices and included more intellectually challenging trades with spec pay. 

cheers


----------



## owa (28 Jan 2010)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Awwwwwwwwwwwww crap!  Ok I'll be the Honest Henry here and admit I did NOT notice the comment I quoted was 6 months old...I saw Lambo1982s post from today, started reading up from it and...well, my post shows the rest.   :blotto:  (I did, however, mix up the Is and Ts on purpose.  I am dumb but not THAT dumb (mostly, I should add).
> 
> In my defence, I was posting and watching Public Enemies at the same time.  Not a bad movie!
> 
> ...



You're from Prince County, PEI?

I was born on the Island as well.  Always good to see a fellow Islander...  Who appreciates drinking.

On topic...  When I wrote my CFAT I was told I did well, and I just assumed they were being honest.  Doesn't seem like the type of thing someone at the CFRC would bullshit you about.


----------



## FDO (28 Jan 2010)

If you want to change your occupation choice to AEC then you can call the RC and tell them. They will look and see if you qualified for that occupation on the eCFAT. If you just want to find out if you scored high enough and have no intention of pursuing that occupation what does it matter? 

You may find this hard to believe but the RC has a lot better things to do with their time than stroke your ego.


----------

